# A good brand of conditioner?



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Didn't know if this should go in the Product Reviews section; mods, please move if necessary.

I'm looking for a good brand of conditioner to hydrate my Beagles' coats. 

They get bathed once a week (for various reasons), and Spunky has very sensitive skin, so it needs to be really mild. I will most likely dilute it as well. 

Nothing _too_ high-end, please.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

> Nothing too high-end, please.


I am not sure what you consider high end, but you are going to have to pay a bit for a nice conditioner that does what you are wanting it to do. I really like Coat Handler. It dilutes way down, and can either be rinsed out or left in. I have never had a dog have any problem with it as a leave in. It hydrates the coat, no silicones in it either. I am sure you are using a mild shampoo too, since you are bathing weekly. That is important too, that you aren't stripping the natural oils from the skin and coat. There are some great shampoos out there for that too.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Graco.

Yep, the shampoo I'm using is pretty mild, and I dilute it by about 25% because we have to bathe them so often. 

I'll check out Coat Handler.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its a great product. I have used it exclusively as my salon conditioner for over 5 years now.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

After looking around a bit I also spotted some other brands to check out: Tomlyns, Therapet, Groomax, Earthbath and Tropiclean. (Don't think my local pet store carries the last two, but I'm not sure.) Any feedback on these?


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.petproductadvisor.com/bu...elect-the-best-dog-conditioner/165/page1.aspx

here a good link

i really think a conditioner depends on a lot of things. we have 2 we use, one for everyday baths and one we use to prepare for shows. i hope this link above is of help

Alpha Dog
http://huskylove.proboards83.com


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not a fan of Tomlyn's or Therapet products, though I have never used any of their conditioners. I am not familiar with Groomax. Earthbath isn't really marketed towards groomers, but more towards pet owners, but I have hard good things about it, but never used it personally. Tropiclean has a new "Spa" line out. I have gotten mixed reviews from it from other groomers. I am not a fan of their original stuff..mostly because I don't like the overpowering "fruity" smells of all their products. I really haven't tried many other conditioners since finding Coat Handler. No need to look further when I am so happy with this product.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

once a week is alot to bath a dog,
perhaps if you cant keep him clean due to not watching him outside,
you may want to keep them in doors.

bathing should not be done so often because it is often the cause of dry skin.

but i would defiantly try _oatmeal shampoo and conditioner_ [ works best when used together ],
dry skin causes a dull coat, and oatmeal products are great for replenishing the dry skin, 
and ultimately leading to a healthier shinier looking coat.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Dylan_Casber said:


> once a week is alot to bath a dog,
> perhaps if you cant keep him clean due to not watching him outside,
> you may want to keep them in doors.




My dogs are not dirty because they are left outside unsupervised. They are dirty because they spend a lot of time outdoors. There is a difference. My dogs spend about 50% of their day outdoors with me or one of my family members, playing or just lazing around in the sun. That's not including the two walks each day.



> bathing should not be done so often because it is often the cause of dry skin.


I am aware of this...I've explained elsewhere why I need to bathe my dogs so often. It's a long story, but it has to do with my allergies, my country's climate and etc. I do make changes to my dogs' baths to ensure their skin doesn't dry out -- the shampoo I use is diluted by about 20-25%.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

ha ha yea, same here, 
my dog is always dirty from the dog park! rolling around and getting slobber everywhere!

i use pet wipes, with a raspberry scent you can just wipe them down,
that might help midweek between baths. 
but yea, its good you dilute the soap, water is good, i even have a little plastic pool for the puppy to play in my backyard,
and he runs through the sprinklers / chases the hose.

but during midweek i would defiantly try using the wipes, just to help deodorize and shine up the coat


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks. I've tried looking for wipes but it's hard to find ones that aren't scented  and one of my dogs has pretty sensitive skin so anything with perfume is out of the question.

I thought I would try checking out baby wipes. I don't know if they would work though. Not sure what the difference is between pet wipes and baby wipes. I'm assuming baby wipes would be pretty mild, but not sure if they would be mild enough. Then maybe I could just wipe them down twice a week and bathe them every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

that would work, my horse has very very sensitive skin and i go through a box a week of baby wipes for his face and eyes,

just try unscented baby wipes [extra large box]. haha, im sure it would work.
also, have you ever had them swim at a doggy pool in a park?
my park always has nice clean water in the pool, but ide be concerned about chlorine that could be horrible for a sensitive skinned pooch.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

How about just using an old washcloth with water for touch ups? I'm not into using wipes unless you need something portable but even then, you can make your own with paper towels. You can add tea tree oil if you want. 

I use Earthbath's Aloe and Oatmeal conditioner and I find it's very good. My dog doesn't have sensitive skin but I find it moisturizes her coat without attracting dirt. I also like the fact that the ingredients are all natural and not harmful to the environment. They also have a shampoo for sensitive dogs. 

You can also dilute the shampoo if you are washing your dogs that frequently. I'm using Earthbath's Mango Tango shampoo and dilute it 10:1 (water;shampoo).


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

flipgirl said:


> How about just using an old washcloth with water for touch ups? I'm not into using wipes unless you need something portable but even then, you can make your own with paper towels. You can add tea tree oil if you want.
> 
> I use Earthbath's Aloe and Oatmeal conditioner and I find it's very good. My dog doesn't have sensitive skin but I find it moisturizes her coat without attracting dirt. I also like the fact that the ingredients are all natural and not harmful to the environment. They also have a shampoo for sensitive dogs.
> 
> You can also dilute the shampoo if you are washing your dogs that frequently. I'm using Earthbath's Mango Tango shampoo and dilute it 10:1 (water;shampoo).


Yeah, I do dilute my shampoo - I think I mentioned it - about 5:1. So far, it seems to work without drying their coats, but I'll consider diluting it even further.

I went to my local pet store and they don't have Coat Handler. They do have Earthbath though, and I think I might check that out since Graco also mentioned it's gotten good reviews.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I had a nice detailed reply typed out, and my computer ate it..lol Rosemary, try the Earthbath if you can get it locally. You aren't going to find Coathandler over the counter anywhere because it is sold professionally pretty much exclusively. You would have to order it from a supply catalog or directly from the company. I dont' care much for oatmeal shampoos and their claims to help dry skin, etc. but they certainly aren't going to hurt anything. Just dont' put too much faith into them moisturizing much. Make sure to dilute the shampoos and conditioners per the directions on the bottles. They are to be diluted to certain ratios for a reason, and much study goes into those ratios. 

I bathe MANY dogs at my salon weekly..and know of MANY other groomers that bathe many dogs at their salons weekly. Using the right products for each pet, and using the products per the manufacturer, you are not going to cause dry skin any more than on yourself by bathing daily. You replace your oils with lotion, on pets we use conditioners. Not really a difference, and your aren't going to harm your dogs by bathing them weekly. If they stink, wash em.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Honestly, the climate is the main reason why I bathe my dogs so often. It is *super* muggy here. I know that bathing your dog weekly, especially in a tropical country, isn't that uncommon, and as long as I take the necessary precautions, and my dogs are alright, then I don't have a problem with it.

Ordering professional stuff isn't really an option, haha. I managed to get Earthbath's Creme Rinse & Conditioner. Tried it today for the first time. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are looking for an inexpensive, perfect conditioner, it is vinegar and water. 

It balances the PH of the skin and leaves the coat really smooth and smells great because it is not perfumy, but natural.

I don't bathe any of my dogs, they are all outside/inside dogs, but if one should roll in an "distasteful substance" I will bathe them in natural peppermint castile soap and rinse it off with vinegar and water.

The vinegar also helps to get rid of any soap residue.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Pasofino said:


> If you are looking for an inexpensive, perfect conditioner, it is vinegar and water.
> 
> It balances the PH of the skin and leaves the coat really smooth and smells great because it is not perfumy, but natural.
> 
> ...


How much vinegar to how much water?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I disagree with a vinegar rinse being a conditioner. It IS however a great final rinse to help remove any shampoo residue, etc. But there aren't any lasting effects for a dry coat, dry skin, etc. Once the pet is dry, its done. You don't need a lot of vinegar, and there are different ratios with everyone you talk to..lol I would use a cup of vinegar to a gallon of water myself.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

As a conditioner, the vinegar balances the PH in the hair, which makes it feel softer and cleaner...without any added ingredients, so you are right Gracco22 - it is not an actual conditioner as such. It just seems like it!

I use 1 cup to 4 cups of water. It makes the coat feel really soft...(maybe it is that my dogs are finally clean!) I only wash them maybe once a year.

It also keeps the bacteria growth down, it closes the cuticle so that the hair has a sheen to it and it smells clean.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

If you want to try the Coat Handler conditioner, you can order it from PetEdge online (and other online sites). I like EQyss products, and use them myself! LOL 

I order all of my dogs supplies (except food) online because, generally speaking, the quality (and quantity) of shampoos and conditioners you get in a retail pet store is less than what you get when ordering from a source for professionals. I personally order from several different online sites (i.e., I can get some things from Cherrybrook that I can't get from PetEdge or KvVet Supply, etc.), so I can get what I need and want. 

I spend far less money buying professional products than if I were to buy from a place like Petsmart or Petco. (In fact, many items that Petsmart sells in their retail stores are priced much lower online, even when factoring in shipping). I get my EQyss products through kvvet, who doesn't charge me shipping. Same for getting Advantage through Drs. Foster & Smith. I buy everything from collars and leads to toys and beds online, getting higher quality products for less money.


----------



## kate081090 (Jul 17, 2008)

Our pets need a special care, so there are so many products available in the market. after shampooing a conditioner is very important, so while choosing a conditioner please take a prescription from the doctor.
------------------------------------------------
kate

Guaranteed ROI
Viral Marketing
Social Media Marketing
Search Engine Submissions
Email Marketing
Search Engine Marketing
Search Engine Optimization

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

General practicing veterinarians are not dermatologists. I have yet to use a shampoo/conditioner from a vets office that did anything that my medicated shampoos don't do better. Those "prescription" shampoos can be bought from anyone..no prescription needed. There is no reason to use a vet bought shampoo/conditioner unless your pet has mange, staph, etc. IMO


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> General practicing veterinarians are not dermatologists. I have yet to use a shampoo/conditioner from a vets office that did anything that my medicated shampoos don't do better. Those "prescription" shampoos can be bought from anyone..no prescription needed. There is no reason to use a vet bought shampoo/conditioner unless your pet has mange, staph, etc. IMO



I totally agree!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a quick question since my dogs are getting a bath tomorrow and I want to try this vinegar thing. How exactly would you go about rinsing your dog with it? Do you just make up the mixture in a pail and slosh it over them? Doesn't that require a _lot_ of vinegar?


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

Just put about 4 cups of vinegar in a bucket, use some of it to rinse over your dog...then do it to all of them...

Then rinse it out, it will come out quite easily. You will notice a definite softness and change in the coat.


----------

